# Do you know this Haunt?



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Haunted House In Boynton Beach Indian Wells *

*This is not my haunt, I found it on youtube. The video is shot and posted by a funny neighbor. The haunt goes by INDIAN WELLS CEMETERY. It looks very cool but I can not find any youtube videos by the haunter or a website. All I know it it is in Florida. I would like to see some video of it running at night, somebody put a lot of time and money into this one. Got any links?*

*Thanks for any help.:xbones:*


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

oh man do I wish I had all of that stuff!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The dude shooting the video was a hoot

The use of the space between sidewalk and street is not something you see very often.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

How does this stuff not go missing over night????? Wouldn't last a few hours in town here.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Zombie | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*I was looking around and did find the haunt on flicker. The garage is an amazing Witches Den Of Evil.*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great haunt. They have some amazing masks. It's given me a couple of new ideas (like I needed any new ideas). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Guess that little white dog showed the spiders what he/she thinks of them  Some cool looking stuff there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a nice looking haunt. If the owner isn't a member, they should be!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

That was cool!! I love all the details!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! Some great props and really detailed scenes. He has at least $1000.00 in Death Studios masks that I can see. Really like the spider scene and the latex dead animals in the driveway.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha!! :lolkin: I love the guy shooting the vid! Man, that was alot of stuff! And the dog peeing on the spider.....:laughvil:


----------

